# Snowbird - 4 months in Florida



## myip (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking to be a snowbird and stay in Florida for 4 months. How do you handle health insurance?  Currently we are using CAA - that allow 30 days in US for coverage.  what is the cost for health insurance ?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2008)

The health insurance you have in the Bay Area, should be effective in Florida as well.


----------



## vanclan (Mar 2, 2008)

*Confused*

This poster is asking about health insurance....has posted in the Canada forum and mentions CAA (which is the Canadian Auto Association (sister to AAA)  Although their information indicates Bay Area CA.....I'm thinking they are from Canada and asking about health insurance that they can purchase which will be effective in the USA.  I don't think they are from CA meaning California....  Myip  could you clarify your question please...


----------



## myip (Mar 2, 2008)

My parents are in Canada.  THey want to spend 4 months a year in Florida.
I always buy CAA for them to travel.  It is only valid for 30 days outside of Canada.


----------



## Berea1 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Can a non-resident alien obtain 4 month coverage in Florida?*

That is a similar question to whether a US resident can obtain 4 months coverage for a stay in Mexico or Aruba or the Cayman Islands?  Thinking aloud, there must be an insurance company out there that handles all of these coverage scenarios! But which ones??????  MMMM.


----------



## BevL (Mar 2, 2008)

A google search of "Canada extended out of country health insurance" brought up this website.

http://www.covermetravel.com/can/affinity/travel/travel.nsf/public/_dyn_opt?Open&as=cm&MKT=W9R

Manulife is a well-known company and the "single trip" option seems to cover up to six months.


----------



## myip (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks... I just called them up and get a quote....


----------



## bookworm (Mar 3, 2008)

If they are Canadian citizens, I believe what they should be looking for is top-up insurance, not full insurance. Look into this to be certain - provinces may differ on this, but in my experience you can stay out of the country up to six months on provincial health insurance. What you need is insurance that will cover the difference between what the provincial health benefits will pay and what US medical companies will charge (a BIG difference.) It is less costly that paying full freight for insurance. I have purchased top-up insurance in the past through CAA for extended periods of time but it was another provider. You might to call CAA to check. Also - this wouldn't include regular medical checkups - the top-up insurance is for illnesses, emergencies and travel expenses back home in case of serious illness.


----------



## BevL (Mar 3, 2008)

Most out of country travel insurance, or any I've gotten is like that.  Provincial health care is billed for their portion, and then your private insurance pays the rest.  For trips to the doctor or whatever that we've paid for out of pocket, we've done that ourselves in a two step process when we got home.  I'm not sure what the procedure would be in a really big emergency where you couldn't foot the bill yourself.


----------



## McKShr6 (Mar 3, 2008)

It is possible to buy  supplemental health insurance in Canada - we buy it through Blue Cross. The problem is if you have chronic health conditions your condition must be stable - no doctor's visits, changes in medication, or hospitalizations within 3 months of leaving the country. That is why I can't book our timeshare vacations a year or more in advance. Depending on age and pre-existing conditions the supplemental insurance can be very expensive. Some people do not qualify to purchase this insurance. Our basic medicare coverage for out of country is free for up to 6 months per year.


----------



## Norel (Mar 4, 2008)

*Out of country coverage for Canadians*

While Canadian provincial insurance covers you out of country (6 months I believe),  due to the much higher cost for medical services in the US, it is certainly advisable to have private top up coverage. Typically in a claim situation, the insurance company will pay the bill and receive reimbursement from the provincial health insurance up to whatever the allowable rate is in Canada. Of course all insurers seem to have numerous clauses covering non payment in certain circumstances for pre-existing conditions. There is a company operating out of Regina, SK which seems to offer better than most rates (including CAA) to Canadians travelling out of country - Group Medical Services (GMA), website www.gms.ca. Toll free #1-800-667-3699, email: info@gms.ca. We have used them several times not only to cover US trips but also to Europe - we previously used CAA.


----------



## myip (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  We just brought from GMA.  I was quoted for $1800 in GMS and nearly $4000 with CAA.


----------



## amanven (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.snowbirds.org/html/medipac/index.html

This is the link to the Canadian Snowbird Association and the specific section regarding Travel Insurance.   Click on the home page tab to access all the resources of the site.


----------



## AKE (Nov 28, 2008)

Blue Cross is the most popular and has been around for at least 40 years... the rate depends on your age, your province of residence, and where you are going... as an example, for my 22 year old to go to Europe for 4 months (Ontario residency) was around $400 Cdn. Be careful what you buy - some will only reimburse you once you get back unless if was for a critical condition; most require that you call before you get treatment; all that i have seen exclude existing medical (or even related) conditions, etc etc.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.medjet.com/plans/shortterm.aspx

Evacuation insurance may be of interest if one is hospitalized in the US. That gets them back to Canada, from hospital to hospital, which my avoid the pre-existing condition clauses.

Brian


----------

